# Qu'y a-t-il ?



## euridice

Hola a todos.

¿Cómo puedo traducir esta frase? No consigo verle los elementos que la forman porque se han quedado reducidos a letras...

Qu'y a-t-il ?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

qu' => que => ¿qué?
y a-t-il => il y a (la "t" está aquí para quitar el hiato, pero no significa nada)=> hay

=> ¿qué hay?


----------



## euridice

Ah, pues muchas gracias.


----------



## lilith1976

También pudieras decir ¿Qué pasa?


----------



## Mallavia

La traducción sería: _¿Qué hay?_


----------



## hugobriel

Que significa esa expresion?
*y a -t-il

*La expresión debe también aparecer dentro del mensaje.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Yul

Il faut écrire : « y a-t-il »? (un seul "l")

C'est la forme interrogative de « il y a ».

« il y a » veut dire « hay »

Il y a une mouche dans la soupe.
Y-a-t-il une mouche dans la soupe?

Espérant t'avoir aidé
Yul


----------



## Yul

J'ajoute qu'on pourrait dire aussi : "Est-ce qu'il y a une mouche dans la soupe?"

Yul


----------



## hugobriel

merci beaucoup

je suis novice


----------



## Yul

Bonjour hugobriel, 

"Petit train va loin". Bonne chance!

Yul


----------



## hugobriel

merci pour votre bonne encourager


----------



## afc___

Saludos a todos, es mi primer "post", espero colgarlo en el sitio adecuado.

Quisiera saber la diferencia entre "Y'a t'il" y "Il y a".
Muchas gracias a todos hasta pronto.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola afc y bienvenido/a al foro:

*"Y-a-t-il*" corresponde a una pregunta directa o indirecta = 
*Y-a-t-il* quelqu'un ? ¿Hay alguien? 
* Il y a* :
Oui, *il y a* quelqu'un = Sí, hay alguien.


----------



## afc___

perfecto gracias!


----------



## marmon

_*Hola de nuevo, tengo otra pregunta de gramática que no logro entender, se trata de esto: t-il, què significado tiene,por qué el sujeto,il, va en este lugar,ya se que puede parecer una pregunta tonta,pero no encuentro la respuesta y la profesora de francés prefiere dejarlo para 2º.
Gracias y un abrazo a todos*_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Es una regla que hay que aprender: en una pregunta se hace la inversión sujeto/verbo (esta regla existe en otros idiomas).

En cuanto a la _t_ intercalada solo está aquí por la fonética, no tiene función gramatical

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## marmon

Bonjour.
Merci pour la réponse. J'ai beaucoup des doutes parce que la francÇais ce très difficil,pour moi.
Ah le franÇais,, le franÇais, mond Dieu!!
Au revoir


----------



## LINARES

Hola:
Tengo esta frase en francés: Combien d'occupants y a-t-il dans son immeuble?
Por intuición supongo que quiere decir: ¿Cuanta gente hay en su edificio?
Pero la duda es ¿Porqué se escribe  "y a-t-il" en lugar de "il y a"? ¿Qué significa la "t" entre guiones? 
Un saludo.


----------



## hual

Hola

La "t" entre la forma verbal "a" y el pronombre "il" se añade obligatoriamente en la forma interrogativa para romper el hiato que se daría entre ambos sonidos vocálicos.


----------



## LINARES

Muchas gracias. Entre todos, hacéis esto de los idiomas mucho más facil.


----------

